# Feedback on medical test centres in India



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I am starting this thread to capture my terrible experience in getting medicals done for myself, wife and son at Vijaya diagnostic hyderabad.

This is a rather long rant but I think its worth it because there are many things wrong about this clinic. You can skip to the second post to see summary. 

There are two panel clinics in Hyderabad: 
1) Vijaya diagnostic (Central Hyderabad)
2) GYD diagnostic (Secunderabad)

Vijaya diagnostics is one of the oldest and very popular diagnostic centres in general. 

I got a Medicals request from my CO on Sat May 5. I called up Vijaya immediately and I was put in touch with one Ms. Harita (incharge there).

She asked my TRN and said she will get back. She got back after a few hours and mentioned that my details are not reflecting online. I called her up for instructions and she said this is a common problem and applicants should sort it out. She suggested that I contact CO for it. 

I contacted her again and she said I should contact High Commission in Delhi. I posted on this forum and Dreamaus mentioned that eHealth helpline is the way to go. I called up the Sydney office on Monday May 7 and they said that Panel doctor should call them up. I called up Vijaya again and passed on the message. She wasn't ready to believe and asked me to send a mail with proof that eHealth guys indeed wanted Panel doctor to raise the issue. 

I called up GYD medicals and they got back in 15 min that my details are not visible. They didn't have a clue either but atleast they didn't waste many hours

I gave up and mailed CO about it and she forwarded to health.strategies.immi.gov.au and cc'ed me on the mail. They fixed the problem in a few hours and asked me to confirm. 

I called up Vijaya again to confirm if they are able to see details and she said she is busy and would take a few hours. She said she was busy dealing with other clients who are present in person. 

Meanwhile, I called up GYD and they quickly confirmed that everything was fine, and were ready to give me appointment two days in future. 

The following day she called me and said details were reflecting online and she will call back with a confirmed appointment. She called on Thur May 10 at 10 am and asked me if I could come in the next 1.5 hours. She dictated a list of documents including passports, forms 26 and 160 along with photographs. I asked her why these are needed and she said it is for their record (DIAC doesn't need these)

I went to the clinic without form 26 and 160 because these are only for the paper process. As soon as I went in, I told her I don't have the forms and they should let me know if I should go back home. They made me wait for an hour and said it won't work without the forms. I was visibly annoyed told her that she should have told me about the forms much earlier.

I wanted to give up and called up GYD and they said that appointments are full and doctor is out of town next week. So, I was stuck with Vijaya. 

I went out while my wife and 1 year old kid waited to get prints. It took an hour. I was then made to fill forms. Note that all details in these forms are already part of the 176 online application. Having spent 2 hours, we gave our blood samples and then x-ray. Whole process took 4 hours. 

Next day we were asked to come at 3 pm and they told me upfront that it would take 3 to 4 hours. We went at 3 pm and were told that the panel doctor hadn't come in yet. Also, this panel doctor also does US and Canada immigration and those cases would be dealt first. I was furious. 

The real process took only 5 min for each applicant but they made us sit for 3 hours. During the 3 hours, they would call each applicant arbitrarily after 15 - 20 min. Once to check weight and height. Another time to pay cash (yes, no card). They kept doing these to all other applicants waiting there. 

They said it will take another two days to upload results but they uploaded it the same day (only positive thing). 

Few other unrelated things that tested my patience during the process: 
- When I went out to get prints in the hot 2pm sun, I wasn't carrying cash.
- Was really difficult to find car parking in surrounding area. I stopped at one ATM and it was out of order
- The prints of Form 26 and 160 i took were taken from DIAC link. I didn't know that these links are canned PDFs with applicant names printed in some sections. I took 3 copies of each file assuming they were blank forms. They made me use a whitener to correct the forms.
- On both days, my 1 year old son had severe nappy rash and he was uneasy the whole time
- on second day, my son vomited and it was all over his clothes and my wife's clothes. 

I am going to write another post with a summary.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*Vijaya experience summary*

Here is a summary of my observation at Vijaya: 

- It felt like a government office, perhaps worse.
- Unnecessary process to fill paper forms 26E and 160 as these details are already part of the 176 online application. It's ok to have it for their record but they shouldn't bull **** people. I was told that it was a DIAC requirement. 
- No transparency as to what is going on. 
- They wasted 3 days of mine just to give me an appointment. Appointment means nothing when you actually go there. 
- Panel doctors (Raj Songa and Prathyusha Songa) also do immigration for Canada and US and are extremely busy.
- Expensive tests: costed us 2500 
- Expensive consultation - 1800 each for consultation (even for a baby)
- Unnecessary 2 day process (they didn't tell me this until I reached there)
-3 hours each day. They do the whole process in bits and pieces across all waiting applicants. 
- Admin lady (Harita) won't speak on phone properly and you are made to wait when you go there. I won't blame her - she is just part of a bad process. 
- Inconvenient timings on second day
- Above all, it is a very busy place for diagnostics and the waiting area for immigration related applicants is shared by people who come for other diagnostics. I wouldn't want to spend hours in such a place with a infant/toddler and risk his/her health.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Well ehealth clinics do not require form160, etc at all, it is done 100% online by the doctor. In my case i went with the forms but the doctor simply gave them back to me, this is true they only need your passport & TRN i am not sure why they made you fill the forms, strange. Also there is no such as as your details are not appearing in the system, it was purely the doctor's fault.

Like you said the whole process takes no more than 20 minutes total from start to finish. Sounds to me like this center is very busy which is why you had to wait so long. 

Anyway, what matters most in the end is the result, so i hope all works out for you.


----------



## cshah (May 9, 2012)

Hello,

I have been a silent spectator in this forum. I would like to share my experience regarding the medicals. I am from Mumbai. I had selected Rele Clinic for my med. My experience with the clinic:
1. Fixed up an appointed for medicals 2 days prior.
2. The clinic was very hygienic and the staff was good.
3. It has only e-health facility and charges us 1800 rs. per person.
4. We only had to get our original passport and the xerox (no need of attestation)
5. We had blood test (HIV), BMI (height and Weight), Urine test, chest X-ray and eye test.
6. Physical check up- ear, nose, eye, full body check up (throat, abdomen, thighs, ankle, knee-they would ask to bend the knee, arm pit-to check for any lumps.
7. For females during the physical check up they had asked me to change my clothes and they provided some sort of wrap around for the lower body and upper body. Ahh..this made me little conscious..however the doctor was very good and made me comfortable. They had a female attendant through the physical check up. 
8. They instantly shared the HIV reports. 
9. My husband was the primary applicant and they just asked me to just cross check our details on the computer.
10. Over all we had a comfortable experience. It took around an hour or so as the slot 4:00 to 5:30 pm is allotted for med for the visa applicant. But the clinic could well manage the crowd.
8. They had uploaded our e-health with in 2 hours.


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Well...Here is my experience with medical centers in Hyd..
We called up both GYD and Vijaya for appointment and gave my TRN so that they can get back to us..GYD called back that details are available and they have an appointment next tuesday and we requested them if they can give appointment for saturday or any weekend so that i need not to take leave, however they said earlier they can give appointment only by tuesday and panel doc not available on saturday.Vijaya people didn't call us back, i again called them to get confirmation that my details are available and they said it is a 2 day process to get all tests done. So i called GYD and confirmed the appointment as they said it would take maximum 3 hours.

When we reached GYD clinic, it was clean and not many people are there. They have asked us for the forms. When we responded negative, they only got the printouts and asked us to sign for their records. All the details were filled by them only. While they took my wife's BMI when i was signing the forms and they checked my passport. and they took my BMI while my wife was giving them the details. and they charged 2500 for each applicant(it includes tests as well as consultation). Once BMI is done, all tests done one by one with 5-10 mins gap between each test. and in total its over within 1 and half hour. and next day morning when i checked the status all the tests are shown as received. and after that within 1 day all were in Finalized status.

Hope this helps someone waiting for medicals.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone sharing Bangalore experience?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

I used Elbit Medical Diagnostics Bangalore for my e-health. Fees is abt 3200 INR. Took an appointment. They asked me to bring the 26EH and 160EH form and 2 PP photograph (or 3; I dont remember).
Got there on time.
Presented my original passport. Make sure that you take uer orig passport. Signed both the forms in fornt of them. I believe the it is mentioned in the forms.
Paid arnd 800 for urine and blood test.
Took the X-ray( asked me to submit the 160EH to the X-Ray dep after I compelete the physical exam).
Got checked my height, weight and eyesight.
Above process got completed within 30 min.
After that, I'd to wait for almost 60 min for my physical exam. There were so many check-ups that day and most of them with family. physical exam took abt 15 -20 min. Routine check-up, asked few question regarding prior medical conditions and other stuffs u usually expect in a medical check up process.
Over all the experience was good. Whole process took about 2 hrs( including the wait time). They told me it takes 2 working days for this to get uploaded. My meds status changed to Finalized on the 3rd day.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

My experience at Osler Diagnostics at Chennai.

1. Fixed an appointment by calling them over phone. If you call them, ask for Mr.Venkat who is responsible for all document processing for Australia visas. He is a very helpful guy
2. They recently merged with Star Alliance and so they are now callled as Star-Osler Diagnostics and the link in DIAC webpage is not up to date.
3. Call and fix an appointment.
4. It is in T.Nagar area and all tests will be done in 2 hours or so depending on crowd.
5. Only a male doctor by name Umapathy is there and he is only authroized to do all checkups. Important thing to note is he does the physical body examination for all applicants. Few lady applicants might not be comfortable with this. If so, fix an appointment with Apollo Hospitals who has lady doctor by name Saranya.
6. They charge 3150 for adults and 2100 for kids.
All in all, my experience was pretty good and no issues except that they took 1 week to upload the results as they recently shifted and have no process in place in their new office. But they assured it will be fine in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

melbourne said:


> Anyone sharing Bangalore experience?


Any experiences from Dilli? Three cheers to sraza for sharing his experience.


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

rvijaysubs said:


> Any experiences from Dilli? Three cheers to sraza for sharing his experience.


Yes Delhi guys where did u go for medical tests?
Medical and Radiology Clinic ,Max Medcentre, N-110 Panchsheel Park

OR

Medical and Radiology Clinic 
Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre
4/27, Shantiniketan


Also i have a query. My hubby has applied for passport re-issue. (Passport number changes in case of re-issue) The old passport is cancelled and new one will take around 25-30 days to come. So in this scenario can he go for medical tests on his old passport or he has to wait untill the new one arrives ?

Any help will be highly appreciated :clap2:

Thanks


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Wasnt too impressed with Apollo Hospital(Ahmedabad,Gujarat) either..
Lax service, dirty toilets, arrogant doctors, long long waiting lines pretty much sums up this hospital .....


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

Any body having experience with Fortis Hospital Bangalore..


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

mansin said:


> Any body having experience with Fortis Hospital Bangalore..


Friend did it for Canada PR. he was quite happy.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

panks_oz said:


> Also i have a query. My hubby has applied for passport re-issue. (Passport number changes in case of re-issue) The old passport is cancelled and new one will take around 25-30 days to come. So in this scenario can he go for medical tests on his old passport or he has to wait untill the new one arrives ?
> 
> Any help will be highly appreciated :clap2:
> 
> Thanks


i had a similar situation with my daughter's passport. I was asked to wait until i got a valid passport for her. However we were asked to present the photocopy of the old passport as the online application was referencing that. You may want to call up the clinic to confirm your case.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Anybody from *Pune* ? How was your experience, and which med center did you go to? Any other tips that we should all know about ?


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

louisam said:


> I used Elbit Medical Diagnostics Bangalore for my e-health. Fees is abt 3200 INR. Took an appointment. They asked me to bring the 26EH and 160EH form and 2 PP photograph (or 3; I dont remember).
> Got there on time.
> Presented my original passport. Make sure that you take uer orig passport. Signed both the forms in fornt of them. I believe the it is mentioned in the forms.
> Paid arnd 800 for urine and blood test.
> ...


Ditto for me as well at Elbit. The whole process for my wife, kid and me, took about 2 hrs. Most part being waiting for the Dr. to examine us. After all the documents were uploaded, the next day the status were finalized for us.


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

From where do we get form 26 and form 160? I got the forms by searching on the net. They are blank forms. Someone told that they should have printed applicants name. So are these forms provided by CO?


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

panks_oz said:


> From where do we get form 26 and form 160? I got the forms by searching on the net. They are blank forms. Someone told that they should have printed applicants name. So are these forms provided by CO?


When you check the status of your application , there is a link named as "Document Checklist"

Click that link and there under each person included in the application .. there is a separate link , where you can download the forms..


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry for asking the same question again.* Anybody from Pune ?* Which center did you go to, and how was the experience ?


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> Any experiences from Dilli? Three cheers to sraza for sharing his experience.


I'll share my experience here. I went to the Max Medcentre, Panchsheel Park, Delhi for my medicals. I had booked an appointment over the phone. I asked them to verify whether they were able to see my TRN in the system. Thankfully, they were able to find it. This I believe is important because if they are not able to find your TRN, you'll for sure face problems later on.

I took an early morning (9 am) appointment to avoid the traffic and the crowd at the hospital. I reached on time and was shocked to see a family of almost 20 Afghanis (they came to get medicals done for Indian immigration I guess). I was getting mentally prepared for long waits but the lady at the reception was helpful as she quickly processed our files. The Australian medicals required different tests.

The tests were done quickly, the medical checkup was also done pretty quickly. Summing it up, the entire process was a breeze.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

rvijaysubs said:


> I'll share my experience here. I went to the Max Medcentre, Panchsheel Park, Delhi for my medicals. I had booked an appointment over the phone. I asked them to verify whether they were able to see my TRN in the system. Thankfully, they were able to find it. This I believe is important because if they are not able to find your TRN, you'll for sure face problems later on.
> 
> I took an early morning (9 am) appointment to avoid the traffic and the crowd at the hospital. I reached on time and was shocked to see a family of almost 20 Afghanis (they came to get medicals done for Indian immigration I guess). I was getting mentally prepared for long waits but the lady at the reception was helpful as she quickly processed our files. The Australian medicals required different tests.
> 
> The tests were done quickly, the medical checkup was also done pretty quickly. Summing it up, the entire process was a breeze.


I got my medicals done on Sat (16th Jun) at Shantiniketan clinic, New Delhi. They asked me if I had selected their clinic in the application. I am unable to find any such link. I have read the instructions on DIAC website, they do not mention anything like this. I have provided them my TRN and med forms. Please help if your aware of this.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> I got my medicals done on Sat (16th Jun) at Shantiniketan clinic, New Delhi. They asked me if I had selected their clinic in the application. I am unable to find any such link. I have read the instructions on DIAC website, they do not mention anything like this. I have provided them my TRN and med forms. Please help if your aware of this.



Nothing great about the Shantiniketan clinic. There is only one doc and one nurse who looks into Visa related health check ups. We waited for around 15 min. However, once they started, they completed all tests within an 30-40 min for me and my husband. But getting an appointment is easy. I was unable to get an appointment over weekend with Max and they also insisted on morning appointments only. So, I tried getting it with Shantiniketan clinic and got it. Let's see if there will be hiccups in uploading the results.


----------



## 161965 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm trying to book an appointment in Rele clinic in Mumbai by quoting my TRN for 475 visa application. I have my wife as secondary applicant included in the application. Th CO's correspondence to me also reflects my wife's name in the summary. However the operator at Rele's clinic says he cannot see my wife's name on his screen when he enters my TRN. 
could someone help. This is bit urgent as I need to flight tickets and all. Could someone help as to what could be issue?

Do I need to get the HAP id thing from the CO? Does it include both the applicants?


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Girish Baliga said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm trying to book an appointment in Rele clinic in Mumbai by quoting my TRN for 475 visa application. I have my wife as secondary applicant included in the application. Th CO's correspondence to me also reflects my wife's name in the summary. However the operator at Rele's clinic says he cannot see my wife's name on his screen when he enters my TRN.
> could someone help. This is bit urgent as I need to flight tickets and all. Could someone help as to what could be issue?
> ...


No, I do not think you need this HAPid, TRN is sufficcient. Inform the CO about this issue and ask the hospital to check with ehealth admin at their end. You cannot do anything about it.

Even if it does not shouw your wife's name, you can still go ahead and get th tests done, results can be uploaded alter once the issue is fixed.


----------



## 161965 (Apr 11, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> No, I do not think you need this HAPid, TRN is sufficcient. Inform the CO about this issue and ask the hospital to check with ehealth admin at their end. You cannot do anything about it.
> 
> Even if it does not shouw your wife's name, you can still go ahead and get th tests done, results can be uploaded alter once the issue is fixed.


Thanks for your reply. I mailed the CO and got the HAP Ids for both of us. However, the Operator at Rele's Clinic in Mumbai still says only my details are visible and my wife's details are not reflecting. He asked few more details about my wife. Date of Birth, Passport number etc. I gave them but nothing worked out. 
I requested whether my TRN will suffice. But he still says only your name is appearing in the details while the there is no mention about my wife. 
I'm in a fix now cos I need to book flight tickets at the earliest (as early as tomoro's evening's flight) and some how need to sneak in the health test this weekend itself due to tight schedule with my work and other personal reasons. Worried!!!!!


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Fortis @ Bannerghatta Road, Bangalore -


Cost - INR 6000
Time - 2 hours for me & my wife.

Good experience overall. My wife booked an appointment over the phone for both of us.She booked it on the day when a 10 am (first) slot was available. Things were well organised there, one of the ladies' at the front desk was the "coordinator" and guided us through the process. Not bad at all.

We've been told by her that it would take 3-4 days for them to uploaded the results.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

I have been told by the hospital that they can not see my wife's details under the TRN that we have.

Has anyone faced this situation before ? I have contacted the CO and told him about it. What else can be done ? Any feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Just updating, I have been told by the CO that the hospital folks should use Health Permission Request ID instead of TRN to locate the details.I've told the hospital folks about it and am waiting for them to their bit.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Nothing great about the Shantiniketan clinic. There is only one doc and one nurse who looks into Visa related health check ups. We waited for around 15 min. However, once they started, they completed all tests within an 30-40 min for me and my husband. But getting an appointment is easy. I was unable to get an appointment over weekend with Max and they also insisted on morning appointments only. So, I tried getting it with Shantiniketan clinic and got it. Let's see if there will be hiccups in uploading the results.


Hi Aanchalk,
I am going to shantiniketan clinic this saturday.
just wanted to ask was there any problem uploading the documents?
when did they upload your documents as in after how many days?

Cheers,
R.


----------



## user189 (Feb 2, 2015)

Got the health assessment done(Wife and I) on the 31st of Jan at Elbit bangalore(Indian Express). Took about 2 hours and 30 mins. Ambiance was not great! however, they knew what we were there for and directed us through the different tests. 

Tests included physical examinations(height,weight,eye sight, blood pressure, etc.); blood and urine samples were collected and finally a chest x-ray.

Total cost for two(7800 INR) 

IMO, the tests should not cost as much, Will post back once the health results are uploaded.


----------



## syedmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello,

I am contemplating getting my health check done at Elbit, although fortis is much nearer to home.
Elbit - Rs 3800/person
Fortis - Rs.4200/person

So, cost wise it is less expensive...also, with Fortis - starts at 10:00AM whereas Elbit starts at 8:00am....

anybody else willing to share their views, please do... I am interested before I make the move


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Just today I went for my medicals at Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre, Shantiniketan, Delhi.
I took an early morning appointment for 930 am. I was just in time at the hospital and was called in by the doctor after half an hour as there were other people also for medicals for Canada and Australia. Staff is good and cooperative. The whole process just took around 2 hours.
I was charged a fees of 11750 for 2 adults and 3 children.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just today I went for my medicals at Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre, Shantiniketan, Delhi.
> I took an early morning appointment for 930 am. I was just in time at the hospital and was called in by the doctor after half an hour as there were other people also for medicals for Canada and Australia. Staff is good and cooperative. The whole process just took around 2 hours.
> I was charged a fees of 11750 for 2 adults and 3 children.


Pretty good...i opted for Max and they charged 8000 INR for 2 adult and still after 5 days they dint uploaded the reports. You have to change your clothes over there but most of the time they are short of clothes so you have to waste 1 hour looking for hospital clothes.I wont recommand Max unless you have no other option.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Friends

Under which sub category (under medicals) e- medical information sheet(containing photograph of applicant, downloaded from e-medical) needs to be uploaded in Immiaccount. I saw options like Form 26, Form 26EH, chest ex ray, doctor statement etc.

Please note that my medicals have already been uploaded by panel clinic, do I actually need to upload this sheet.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

NMCHD said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Under which sub category (under medicals) e- medical information sheet(containing photograph of applicant, downloaded from e-medical) needs to be uploaded in Immiaccount. I saw options like Form 26, Form 26EH, chest ex ray, doctor statement etc.
> 
> Please note that my medicals have already been uploaded by panel clinic, do I actually need to upload this sheet.


Nothing has to be loaded for medical my friend. All uploads regarding medical are done by panel clinic.


----------



## dreamieaus (Mar 5, 2015)

I did it from Elbit and they submitted everything online and it started reflecting the next day itself. How long does it take on an average to grant the visa if everything goes well. I could see few people in this forum getting the visa in a month's time as well.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> Nothing has to be loaded for medical my friend. All uploads regarding medical are done by panel clinic.


Thanks Guru..in the attach documents link appearing under each applicant's name, there is link for evidence of Health, which shows as recommended. So I need not attach anything there.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Can any one list that tests done in Fortis bangalore (or) Elbit Bangalore.

Like Details on physical tests and other tests


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Friends, Can any one list that tests done in Fortis bangalore (or) Elbit Bangalore. Like Details on physical tests and other tests


Every test centre has to complete the same type of tests required for Au Visas.

Blood test for HIV
Chest X Ray mainly for TB scars
Physical examination for general check
Eye test.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

If anyone planning to go to Elbit in Bangalore .Think twice. They are very less concerned about hygiene. And staff doesn't know the procedures for a simple blood test.
I had a terrifying experience recently.
I did medicals on August 1 and they are yet to upload the results despite following up with them daily.
Why the hell they need us to call and remind them!!
They said it will take 4-5 days and now its 14 days!!
And worst part is they use same medical gowns for all patients!!
Think over before going there. 
Except for getting everything under one hour, no advantage.
Thanks,
VVP


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi 
Can anyone please tell me about apollo hospital in chennai. What are their cost and other details.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Got our medicals done at Elbit Bangalore today. Some observations and tips from my end.

Location : I looked on Google map and it showed the diagnostic center is on Infantry road, however it has been shifted from this place and the same does not reflect on google yet. The center is located in the Indian Express building on the 3rd floor.

Parking : You can park your vehicles in the parking lot available at the diagnostic center, plenty of parking space is available.

The whole check up and tests was completed in 1 hour. As pointed out by another member we need to share the gown between other patients. Dint notice any major hygiene issues, all went well. Lets see if they upload the report in time. They said they need 5 days to upload the report.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Gaut said:


> Got our medicals done at Elbit Bangalore today. Some observations and tips from my end.
> 
> Location : I looked on Google map and it showed the diagnostic center is on Infantry road, however it has been shifted from this place and the same does not reflect on google yet. The center is located in the Indian Express building on the 3rd floor.
> 
> ...


actually for us, the staff who took blood didn't had gloves nor cotton to block blood flow. 
and reports upload took 14 days for me that too after nearly 20 phone calls


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

vishnuvpotty said:


> actually for us, the staff who took blood didn't had gloves nor cotton to block blood flow.
> and reports upload took 14 days for me that too after nearly 20 phone calls


Hi Vishnu,

Really sad to hear about your bad experience. Luckily they had gloves and cotton to stop the blood flow today. On a lighter note, maybe they saw your post and made these changes.. 

I hope they will upload the reports in time, anyways will update once its done. Then others will have a good idea about Elbit's timeline.


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Gaut said:


> Hi Vishnu,
> 
> Really sad to hear about your bad experience. Luckily they had gloves and cotton to stop the blood flow today. On a lighter note, maybe they saw your post and made these changes..
> 
> I hope they will upload the reports in time, anyways will update once its done. Then others will have a good idea about Elbit's timeline.


Actually i complained to australia's immi department about these issues i faced at Elbit and they assured me of action. 
But if its so quick then happy.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

vishnuvpotty said:


> Actually i complained to australia's immi department about these issues i faced at Elbit and they assured me of action.
> But if its so quick then happy.


Hi All,

Elbit uploaded the documents within 4 working days and the same is reflecting in my immi account. 

Regards, Ga.


----------



## AmitHooda (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello all,
I need to go for health check for Australia Immi. in Delhi. Max, Panchseel or Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre, Shantiniketan, which one should I opt for a family of four including 2 children under 6.

Any recent experience / feedback on rate, service and document upload time.


----------



## AmitHooda (Jan 12, 2015)

Checked with both Max, Panchseel Park and Sadhu Vaswani, Shantiniketan in Delhi and requested for health check appointment for a family of 4 including 2 children.

I wanted to visit them on a Saturday and called them on Thursday afternoon, Max confirmed appointment immediately, but Sadhu Vaswani did after some request. 

Their charges are somewhat comparable, not a big difference.
Max :
Adult - 4000, Child (5 to11 yrs) -1750, Child (under 5 yrs) 1550, First time registration 150
Sadhu Vaswani :
Adult - 3700, Child (5 to11 yrs) -1550, Child (under 5 yrs) 1400

I preferred Sadhu Vaswani for distance and cost benefits. This is not a big corporate hospital like Max, but more like a trust run charitable in a posh neighborhood. Need to carry passport in original and photocopy along with your HAP ID print and 1 passport size photograph.

There was quite a rush on the registration and payment counters. Front office staff was very courteous, but doctor was in a bad mood, but one can manage this 5 min consultation meeting. The whole process took around 2 hrs, everything was swift apart from Pathlab tests, that took maximum time due to long queue.

Best part they did report uploads in the system within 3 days and are reflected in my Immi account.
Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 10, 2015)

*Any feedback on Centre for Migration Medicine in Hyderabad*

Could anyone share info on Centre for Migration Medicine in hyderabad??


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

AmitHooda said:


> Checked with both Max, Panchseel Park and Sadhu Vaswani, Shantiniketan in Delhi and requested for health check appointment for a family of 4 including 2 children.
> 
> I wanted to visit them on a Saturday and called them on Thursday afternoon, Max confirmed appointment immediately, but Sadhu Vaswani did after some request.
> 
> ...



Thanks Amit for sharing your experience.

Could you please clarify issues related to Booking the appointment as you are saying Sadhu Vaswani hospital confirmed the appointment after some request.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Any experiences with Fortis Bangalore?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Called up Elbit Bangalore for an appointment on coming Saturday. They said for immigration related medical assessment, they only give appointments for weekdays. Then I called up fortis, they said no appointments available for coming Saturday. So, I guess I will book an appointment for next Saturday at Fortis.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Gaut said:


> Got our medicals done at Elbit Bangalore today. Some observations and tips from my end.
> 
> Location : I looked on Google map and it showed the diagnostic center is on Infantry road, however it has been shifted from this place and the same does not reflect on google yet. The center is located in the Indian Express building on the 3rd floor.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaut, Did they upload the report as told that is in 5 working days? Please let me know because i have taken the medical testes yesterday that is on 22nd Feb and wanted to know by when will it get updated.
Thanks,


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Guys, any experiences from Hyderabad ?
Which are the authorized centers for going through visa medical examinations?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Guys, any experiences from Hyderabad ?
> Which are the authorized centers for going through visa medical examinations?


CMM - Himayathnagar
GYD- Padmarao nagar

Both are good


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks JP. 

Do you know in how many days would they upload the results?
Are there any other docs to be carried along with passport and HAP ID print?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

chakradhard said:


> Thanks JP.
> 
> Do you know in how many days would they upload the results?
> Are there any other docs to be carried along with passport and HAP ID print?


just carry HAP ID.......PASSPORT COPIES( atleast2).......2 photographs.........and their fee..........They generally upload in 3 days time


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Guys.. any one advise about the procedure they follow on Medical Check?

Like ECG...etc


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

*Hello Members,*

I’d like to post my detailed experience @ Elbit Diagnostic, Bangalore for Australian 457 Visa Medical check-ups.

Here are the details and my verdict on the clinic and process:

The Attorney, who is filing my case requested for medicals and sent me the HAP ID / eMedical letters and asked me to visit the clinic with the letters and a few documents.

I called up Elbit, on Wednesday (assume any wednesday of the week) and requested an appointment for immediate coming Saturday. They said all slots are full and not available. Since, I wanted to visit on the weekend and didn’t want to invest a weekday for this, I called them up again on Thursday and requested for an appointment ( _i called thrice in the day and in the final call got the slot)_. This time the slot for 11:30 AM on Saturday was available. So I went ahead and blocked this slot. The lady provided the list of required documents that I needed to carry as below:

1. HAP ID Letter for me and my wife
2. Passport First and last page 3 Xerox copies
3. 3 passport pics ( light back ground, 85% face and 35x45MM)
4. Passports in original
5. Cash 3800 INR per person
6. Any medicine you may take on a regular basis
7. Specs or contacts that you wear

NOTE: Please do carry all the docs above. nothing more is needed. Anything short and you may end up running around. No reliable xerox service is available onsite, so please carry all the necessary copies.

On the Morning of Saturday:

So I reached the centre @ 11:25 AM. Went straight to the reception and spoke regarding my prior appointment. Honestly, it didn’t feel like they had my name etc on file. They noted my name in a register and asked to goto the immigration help desk. *// Tip:* If they dont have a slot for the day you wish to visit, call them persistently they might just give you one.

After being directed to the immigration help desk, I was asked to produce the HAP ID letter and passport copy and 1 photo. They verified the docs and provided a slip for the following things:

1. Doctor assessment
2. Urine Test
3. X ray

Sequence of procedures:

1. Since we were on time, we were ushered to meet the doctor. On entering the doctors room, the assistant asked to provide the slip ( provided above) and one set of documents.

- Asked basic questions of prior issues/ operations / medications / diseases etc.
- Asked to do a Eye start reading ( closing one eye at a time)
- Height and weight check
- At this point, the lady doctor asked me to re- dress in the underpants with a medical gown. I am sure this gown was being used by every patient but hopefully it must be clean ( visually it was Ok, dont know at the molecular level )
- Physical assessed the body for any lumps or operation signs
- BP/ Heart rate check

We paid the doctor directly and got the receipts for the medical assessment.

*This procedure took 10 - 14 mins.*

2. Urine collection: We were directed to goto the sample collection room to give samples. We submitted the urine samples , the washroom was fairly clean given the amount of footfalls the centre has. This process took 10 mins, from getting the sample collection container to submission.

*This step took about 10 minutes.*

3. X-Ray: We went to the X-ray room and submitted the documents and were called in 15 mins for giving the X-ray. *This procedure took about 35 mins.*

Then after the above 3 steps, we were asked to visit the immigration desk again. We were told to wait to 30 mins so we can get the initial urine report, as to determine if there are any further tests needed. You may have to constantly nudge the person to check for the reports.

Once, we got a nod that no further tests are needed we left, being assured the report will be uploaded in 3 -4 working days. Let’s see the turnaround on that.

//Tip: Try to get the medical assessment done first. Rest will be pretty fast then.
//Tip: Be nice to the attendants of the doctor and lab / xray - they will ensure speedy transitioning. 

*Overall:* My experience has been good. As long as you are prepared and have the documents ready things may move fast. All the best.


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

Any feedback on medical test centres in Mohali or Chandigarh .


----------



## erinjohn (Jul 5, 2016)

oz.productguy said:


> *Hello Members,*
> 
> I’d like to post my detailed experience @ Elbit Diagnostic, Bangalore for Australian 457 Visa Medical check-ups.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Would you be able to tell me how much it cost per person for the whole process?


----------



## Gsun (May 16, 2013)

erinjohn said:


> Hi there,
> Would you be able to tell me how much it cost per person for the whole process?


3800INR each applicant.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have heard in some cases we need to undress completely for medical check up. Is that true ? 

Anyone faced this situation ?

Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Not completely, doctor will provide a dress which is normally used for surgeries` and other things. Just to check for lump nodes and any abnormality. 



Rohit R said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have heard in some cases we need to undress completely for medical check up. Is that true ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

That's a relief Hari !!  I thought it will be so embarrassing if they ask to remove all clothes. Hope undergarments are on while wearing the dress provided by hospital !!

Please confirm !!



hari_it_ram said:


> Not completely, doctor will provide a dress which is normally used for surgeries` and other things. Just to check for lump nodes and any abnormality.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Rohit R said:


> That's a relief Hari !!  I thought it will be so embarrassing if they ask to remove all clothes. Hope undergarments are on while wearing the dress provided by hospital !!
> 
> 
> 
> Please confirm !!




More than you, your doc will alert you not to remove the undergarment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Ha Ha !! Good for me !! 

Planning to go for medicals this month.Hope everything goes well !! :fingerscrossed:

Thanks Hari once again !! 



hari_it_ram said:


> More than you, your doc will alert you not to remove the undergarment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Rohit R said:


> Ha Ha !! Good for me !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All the best dude. Medical is not big deal at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

Well folks,

I can share experiences from two different cities. *Max - Panchsheel Delhi* and *Fortis Bangalore.*

Actually, I got my done from Fortis Bangalore and my wife along with our kids went for Max. 

*Appointment:*
Called *Max *on 18th and they immediately gave an appointment for Saturday 21st Jan. 

Kept calling *Fortis *repeatedly but they could not confirm a time before 31st Jan. Since didn't want to delay it so much, asked what if one turns up without any appointment, and to my surprise ..they said one can ! So I went to *Fortis Banergatta Bangalore* without any appointment on 25th Jan. Absolutely no issues... 

*At respective hospitals:*

*Charges:*
*MAX - * Rs. 4450/- for Adults, for Kids Rs. 2500/- 
*Fortis -* Rs 4500/- + First time registration - Rs 100 :shocked: = 4600/- 

*Documents:*
Both hospitals required 1 photo against white background, a copy of passport, original passport, HAP id print letter. ****I am told MAX did not check the original passport.

*Crowd:*
Quite a turnout an *MAX*, not so at *Fortis*, wonder why they were not giving appointments on phone. 

Both were catering to UK, Aus, Canada, NZ, and few foreigners for India. - Quite a business if you ask me.. 

*Process:*

Decent sitting area for people at *MAX *who were waiting for their turn. While the sitting area was slightly small at *Fortis *but the staff at the counter was quite efficient in allocating number and guiding.

Change of clothes at *MAX* . Not required at *Fortis*.

*Cleanliness and hygiene:*

Both hospitals score well.

*Time Taken:*

It took more than 4 hours at *Max* to get the medical done for 3 individuals. It included a lot of waiting time in between. Further, the TB test for kids required another trip to record the final outcome. After the tests for all, they asked my wife to come back again on Monday as the TB diagnosis for kids would get completed after a couple of days. They had pricked some chemical to check the result which was to be checked again after 24 to 48 hours. We were not aware of this and Panchsheel was quite far off .. They also shared that they have another way to test it on the same day, but cost for that test alone is 5K ! ..

It took me less than an hour at *Fortis* ! . The process was smooth and I was ushered from one test to the other in a matter of minutes. Doctors were prompt and the lady at the immigration desk was swift and helpful. 

*Results upload:*
Both hospitals gave a timeline of a week. *Max* said in 5 days or so.

*Final Review:*

Both hospitals did well. I guess, it takes more time to test the kids. Mine in particular are quite a team !

Waiting for the final upload and if something goes awry, will update further. Else, experience was quite ok at both places. 


Let me know if anyone wants to know anything in specific...

Thanks.


----------



## anvu (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello - I live in UK from last two years and i am from India originally.

Before coming to UK i had my medicals done and never been to India after that.so will that be valid for Australia or should i repeat again the medicals?


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

anvu said:


> Hello - I live in UK from last two years and i am from India originally.
> 
> Before coming to UK i had my medicals done and never been to India after that.so will that be valid for Australia or should i repeat again the medicals?


It ideally should be a fresh one..that is one against your HAP id.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

whynotaustralia said:


> Well folks,
> 
> I can share experiences from two different cities. *Max - Panchsheel Delhi* and *Fortis Bangalore.*
> 
> ...



Ok... As it was destined .. Fortis lost my HAP id forms, then the doctor when on emergency leave. Imagine... the final upload happened yesterday..


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello,

One question, I will soon go to the medicals, do they share the results with you ? do they give you a copy of the outcome ? like whether it is deferred or not, whether it is flagged or not, or graded as A or B ? 

Appreciate feedback

Regards


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ozzzy said:


> Hello,
> 
> One question, I will soon go to the medicals, do they share the results with you ? do they give you a copy of the outcome ? like whether it is deferred or not, whether it is flagged or not, or graded as A or B ?
> 
> ...


They send results directly to local australian consulate but if anything wrong appears they first contact applicant before submitting reports.


----------

